# The Animal Rescue League! (Closed)



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

The Animal Rescue League.

Game basics. You are all 7th level characters. All human. All unfortunately died protecting a Druid’s grove. The Druid was able to reincarnate you all but there is a catch. Each of you has come back as an animal not a humanoid. Each player will have 2 extra feats that can only be used to gain feats for their new bodies. (See the splat book Masters of the Wild)
There is no equipment so there are no GPs. The Druid will reward you for your hard work.
Characters should be created with no knowledge of the new forms in mind. Make them real people. Str, Dex and Con are negated so don’t spend points on them. For your Wis, Int, and Cha you have 18 points to spend. 

This game will be fun but frustrating as well. Because none of you will know what kind of animal you now are until you have given me your character. (Obviously don’t spend the 2 free feats until you know you’re a Dire Squirrel.)
I’m going to randomly roll the animal based on the Druid spell Reincarnation omitting any humanoid races. 

Any one interested? Limit is 5 players.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

don't have the masters of the wild book so have to pass on this =) but it sounds like a really kewl game!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

If I can get a character in time, I'm in, otherwise don't bother with me.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

I'd play if I had Masters of the Wild


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

I realise the whole Masters thing is an issue.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*I have it!*

I have it! If you discuss how it will work a bit more I will play.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 18, 2003)

I am interested and have MotW.  Just give me until tomorrow evening to get my char ready.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

*I have that book too*

hmmm, shall I take another game?

Sure, I'm in.

and, what types of animals can use somatic components, such as it could be a squirrel waving his hands around, or are opposable thumbs required? (spider monkey, cmon! 

What books/classes are aloud?


----------



## arwel (Jan 18, 2003)

Cool idea, I'm intrested. I'll have a think about a charachter.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

OK I borrowed the book from a friend, so I can play now.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 19, 2003)

dire platypus? come on! i want to be one!!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

ARGH! Did I miss this one?
Maybe it's first come, first 'get-in'....I'm emailing away!!!!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

I would like to be in this one too.
I'm hoping for the dire squirrel.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

The first 5 people who get their characters to me will be in the game. You will know what type of animal you are once I have your character.

My e-mail is Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

oops


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll take my chances, sorcerer time (cmon, dire monkey, cmon)


----------



## Leopold (Jan 19, 2003)

ha! mine's in and done!!! dire kangaroo, legendary wombat, perhaps even awakened koala!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

I forgot to point this out in the original post. use ONLY the PHB and PsiHB to make the characters. 
I will not accept anything other than the basics.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

ACK!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

Finished and Sent!!!

I wrote my Sorcerer up as a Monte VErsion...and a Standard, so I think I'm OK.
PH only, gotcha:Argent, Please replace Luck of Heroes with Extend Spell, thanks.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok...Barbarian sent... if I don't get a tiger, give me a squirrel or something, so some personality


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

Are reincarnated people still subtect to the creatures extra-ordinary, if it's not necessarily a physical benefit?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

character sent


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

So far I have 3 players. 
Uriel is a brown bear
Corlon is an eagle
and Wippit is a Boar.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

I'vce sent my charcter, just a basic fghter (with leadership)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

A little help from the peanut gallery, which chain would you pick for a boar barbarian:

expertize and whirlwind attack
or
power attack and improved bull rush


----------



## arwel (Jan 19, 2003)

Just sent my charachter.



> A little help from the peanut gallery, which chain would you pick for a boar barbarian:
> 
> expertize and whirlwind attack
> or
> power attack and improved bull rush




Power attack and improved bull rush feel more boarish to me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Everyone is in. we have a 
Brown bear
Wolverine
Boar
Eagle
Hawk.

As a DM I'm very frightened of a 7th level fighter wolverine. and the Brown bear and Boar are very nasty too. I'll start the game on monday.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

Count me out. not enough time. like the concept though. have a good game everyone!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

Dammit! I wanted to ba a Chinchilla!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Dammit! I wanted to ba a Chinchilla!!! *



Well if you want to give up being a Bear....


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 19, 2003)

And I wanted to be a squirrel... remember that news story about the squirrel attacking people in London? Sweet. 

But I can live with boar.
"Hakuna Matada... what a wonderful phrase..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *"Hakuna Matada... what a wonderful phrase..." *



Ohhh Noo You don't. We will not have the Boar shacking up with a prairydog or some such think. That's just unnatural. LOL


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

well, I wanted to be a spider monkey, but an eagle should be interesting.

so, which feats can we get, just ones that would apply to our new forms, so I could get flyby attack and such?

And do we get the automatic animal feats such as weapon finesse (claw)?

And in masters o da wild, there's a feat that lets wild shaped druids use spells with somatic components, could I modify that for my reincarnated form, and for arcane spells?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Ohhh Noo You don't. We will not have the Boar shacking up with a prairydog or some such think. That's just unnatural. LOL *




ROFLMAO!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *well, I wanted to be a spider monkey, but an eagle should be interesting.
> 
> so, which feats can we get, just ones that would apply to our new forms, so I could get flyby attack and such?
> 
> ...



Yes to everything but the Weapon finess Claw. You need to take that as a feat inorder to get it.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

now all I need is a trippy name for the casting feet.

So, is there a rogue's gallery thread where we post our characters?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> But I can live with boar.
> "Hakuna Matada... what a wonderful phrase..." [/B]




It's our problem free, philosophy!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

Rekhe
Boar Barbarian 5, PsiWar 2,
HD: 5d12+2d8+35; 95 hp
Speed: 50
Init: +1
AC: 21 (+6 natural, +1 dex, +4 inertial armor)

Abilities:
STR 16  +3 
DEX 13  +1
CON 21  +5
INT 14  +2
WIS 14  +2
CHA 14  +2

Saves: 
Fort: +12 
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Base Attack +6 
Melee +9
Ranged N/A

Attacks: Gore +9/+4 melee
Damage: 1d8+3

Skills (38 points) (Barbarian 1st level):
Autohypnosis +4, Language(Literacy) 1, Listen +10, Search +6, Spot +6, Stabilize self +5, Swim +4, Use psionic device +6, Wilderness lore +6  

Special Abilites:
Ferocity, Rage 2/day, Scent, Uncanny dodge (Dex to AC, can't be flanked)

Feats: Dodge, Improved Bull Rush, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Inertial Armor, Speed of Thought, Psionic Charge

Psionic Attack/Defense Modes:
Empty Mind
Mental Barrier

Talents:
Burst
Catfall
Elfsight


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

So, I was reading Brown Bear...do I get 'Scent' for free, as listed there?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I got ferocity, I could see you getting scent... as a matter of fact, i get scent too, I think.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *So, I was reading Brown Bear...do I get 'Scent' for free, as listed there? *



Yes you do!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

so if a feat is listed, do we get it for free, or does it have to be a special ability?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *so if a feat is listed, do we get it for free, or does it have to be a special ability?
> *



The free feats you would get are from the animals natural abilities. Combat abilities like weapon fin. claw would not be free. but scent of blingsight would be since they are a part of the animals sensory abilities.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 21, 2003)

Ick... that hurts the hawk... 6 strength...

mind you, you can use your free feats to take it again.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2003)

Also for the boar that took elvensight, all animals have low-light vision, unless stated otherwise.  Its at the front of the monster manual, rather than under the listing.  On second thought you might need to check that, boars aren't noted for having keen sight.   But maybe they see as well(poorly) at night as they do during the day.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Also for the boar that took elvensight, all animals have low-light vision, unless stated otherwise. *



The players were instructed to create humans. The Boar was not in the picture when the human gained that Psionic power.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2003)

There you go FLINGING into peoples eyes again.


----------



## arwel (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wippit Guud_
> *Ick... that hurts the hawk... 6 strength...*



Yeah, being tiny is hard especially since I no longer threaten adjacent opponents and I picked Combat Reflexes. Still, this is what the original charachter would have had so I'm not complaining. Being tiny does have its advantages though, a rogue with +21 to hide is always useful  Combine it with fly by attack and he can get the drop on an opponent and be back in the bushes before they know what happened. 


> _Originally posted by rangerjohn_
> *The players were instructed to create humans. The Boar was not in the picture when the human gained that Psionic power.*



I would have created him very differently if I knew I was going to be a hawk, but I think that would detract from the sense of the charachters whole world being turned upside down and having to learn how to overcome obstacles in new ways.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 21, 2003)

When I made the character, I wasn't even thinking that animals get low-light automatically... and on reflection, it's more realistic this way anyways.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, a hawk rogue, that's different... divebomb for 3d6 sneak attack damage... ouch...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 22, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *Ick... that hurts the hawk... 6 strength...
> 
> mind you, you can use your free feats to take it again. *




Eagle's not much different, but at least I get spells


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

If you all could get your characters to me we can start this at any time.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

Argent, I don't have the base creature on a computer I can reach, could you care to mail it back to me, then I'll update it.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 22, 2003)

Mine's posted in this thread somewhere


----------



## Corlon (Jan 22, 2003)

did you change the stats for my animal?

And I don't get the extra 1d8 for the eagle do I?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *did you change the stats for my animal?
> 
> And I don't get the extra 1d8 for the eagle do I? *



What do you mean change the stats?

No you don't get the d8 hit points.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

you said eagle is
Str: 9
Dex: 14
Con: 16
in MM it says str 10, Dex 15, and Con 12

So, do I take yours or theirs?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

You take what I gave you. Otherwise I would not have given it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

OK guys here is where you post your characters The Pack! 
Lets get the ball rolling.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Argent, can you mail me back my char? then I can finish him!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

post ur characters so we can get started.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are ready here is the IC Thread. Have fun!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

Argent, are you ignoring me on purpose?

Can you resend my char to my mail or shoud I make new fighter and then add wolverine stats?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Argent, are you ignoring me on purpose?
> 
> Can you resend my char to my mail or shoud I make new fighter and then add wolverine stats? *



OMG! I forgot. Sorry I'll get it out ASAP.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, thx.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

Do I get to creata a cohort as a wolverine?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Do I get to creata a cohort as a wolverine? *



 You have not been able to reach your troops and I will create cohorts and run them.


----------

